
An addictive “murder map” of medieval London - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/addictive-interactive-murder-map-lets-you-explore-medieval-london-crime/
======
cloakandswagger
Reading about the murders is interesting--especially since I just picked up
Kingdom Come, an excellent game set in medieval times--but the map works
horribly.

------
ForHackernews
> (It works best with Google Chrome.)

Best viewed in IE6!

~~~
reificator
> _> (It works best with Google Chrome.)_

> _Best viewed in IE6!_

This page requires a web browser that supports frames

------
mlthoughts2018
If this interests you, you may also like the board game Letters from
Whitechapel,

[https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/59959/letters-
whitechape...](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/59959/letters-whitechapel)

~~~
coding123
Definitely a fun game to play. Played once, I was not Jack though, I don't
know if it's fun to play him.

------
kristjankalm
the same map with much better ui experience

[https://vrcmap.co.uk/](https://vrcmap.co.uk/)

it is the source of the iframe on the uni of cambridge page the article links
to

~~~
Redsquare
Mobile experience is terrible, cant scroll the story text

~~~
kristjankalm
yeah that map is pretty unusable on mobile -- doesn't matter which
frame/page/version

------
ppod
Very nice but in Chrome for me the text that loads when a pin is clicked on
often loads outside of the edge of the map and so is unreadable, and can't be
dragged back in.

